

How Do We Get More Students Interested in Math, Science & Tech Careers?  - matusz13
http://mashable.com/2011/09/07/stem-microsoft-infographic/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
Adam503
I can tell you one thing, the answer is NOT increasing tuition and cutting
financial aid. 100% certain increasing tuition and cutting student financial
aid is the wrong answer.

